# μέλλει, έμελλε — μέλει



## nickel (Dec 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, μια παρεμφερής διαφορά με τα ομόηχα:
> 
> Τι *μέλλει* γενέσθαι; || Καημένε Αθανασόπουλε, τι σου *'μελλε* να πάθεις...
> Δεν με *μέλει* τι θα γίνει. || Εσένα τι σε *μέλει*; || Η κυρία δεν με *μέλει* (έτσι πρέπει να γράφεται η ελληνική εκδοχή τού Madame Sans Gêne τού Σαρντού)
> Γλυκάθηκε η γριά στο μέλι, θα φάει και το κουβέλι. | Έμαθε η γριά στο μέλι, σώνει και καλά το θέλει. (Hook him on the milk, he'll buy the cow)



Τα παραπάνω τα είχα γράψει εμβόλιμα σε παλιότερο νήμα, αλλά ίσως αξίζει να δούμε σε χωριστό νήμα τα δύο ρήματα. Το κυριότερο πρόβλημα είναι ότι πολλοί γράφουν το *μέλει* «ενδιαφέρει» με –_λλ_–, όπως το *μέλλει* «πρόκειται».

Το *μέλλω* σήμαινε παλιά και «σκοπεύω». Είναι η πρώτη σημασία στο λεξικό της Πρωίας, η πρώτη και στο ΛΝΕΓ, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι να το έχω δει να χρησιμοποιείται πρόσφατα. Παραταύτα, το ελληνογαλλικό του Κάουφμαν και ένα ελληνοαγγλικό απ’ αυτά που κοίταξα περιλαμβάνουν κι αυτή τη σημασία. Το παράδειγμα στο ΛΝΕΓ: «Έμελλα να πάω να τον δω στο νοσοκομείο». Το χρησιμοποιεί κανείς σας έτσι;

Η διαδεδομένη χρήση είναι του απρόσωπου *μέλλει* στον ενεστώτα, *έμελλε* στον παρατατικό, με τη σημασία «πρόκειται» και «επρόκειτο» ή (ιδίως σε συνδυασμό με προσωπική αντωνυμία) «είναι γραφτό». Όπως στα παραδείγματα:
Τι μέλλει γενέσθαι μετά το ψήφισμα στον ΟΗΕ;
Τι μέλλει να συμβεί στο άλλοτε κραταιό Πανελλήνιο Σοσιαλιστικό Κίνημα ουδείς μπορεί να προβλέψει.
Εδώ να δείτε κρίση που μέλλει να αποκαλυφθεί.
Όποιου του μέλλει να πνιγεί, ποτέ του δεν πεθαίνει: κάθε άνθρωπος έχει προκαθορισμένο από τη μοίρα τρόπο θανάτου (ΛΝΕΓ)
Ό,τι μέλλει δεν ξεμέλλει κι ό,τι γράφει δεν ξεγράφει. (Πρωίας)
Δυστυχώς, δεν έμελλε να γυρίσει στην πατρίδα· πέθανε στην ξενιτιά. (ΛΝΕΓ)
Του έμελλε να ζήσει άλλα 80 χρόνια.

Λιγότερο συνηθισμένο είναι το μεσοπαθητικό *μέλλεται* (παρατ. *εμέλλετο*), που ακούγεται πιο λόγιο. Π.χ.
Κανένας δεν μπορεί να ξέρει τι του μέλλεται.
Τι μέλλεται στον Ελληνικό Κινηματογράφο;
…που εμέλλετο ν’ αλλάξουν την πορεία της τέχνης

Πάντως, κάτι επειδή δεν φαίνεται από τις τριτοπρόσωπες χρήσεις του _μέλλει/έμελλε_ (_αυτός έμελλε_) και κάτι επειδή κάποτε υπήρχε η μη απρόσωπη χρήση με τη σημασία «σκοπεύω», είναι επίσης πολύ συνηθισμένες και οι μη απρόσωπες χρήσεις με τη σημασία «πρόκειται» (ιδίως στο γ΄ πληθυντικό): *μέλλουν, έμελλαν, μέλλονται, μέλλονταν*.

Τα ευρήματα είναι πολλά. Ενδεικτικά:
Με τις Τρωάδες ο ποιητής θέλησε να προειδοποιήσει τους Αθηναίους για το τι μέλλουν να πάθουν με την τυχοδιωκτική εκστρατεία της Σικελίας
…καλύπτουν πάγιες και διαρκείς ανάγκες, οι οποίες μέλλουν να αυξηθούν εμπρός στο κύμα συνταξιοδοτικής φυγής που παρατηρείται 
Τι Χριστούγεννα έμελλα να κάνω;
Είναι η εποχή των πρώτων φοιτητικών ταραχών που έμελλαν να γιγαντωθούν και να ταρακουνήσουν τη χούντα.
Τα λάθη του Ροβεσπιέρου έμελλαν να επαναληφθούν κάμποσες φορές πάνω από βουνά πτωμάτων στο όνομα της ισότητας.
Αυτήν τη φορά ο Ναμπόκοφ έφθασε μέχρι τις ΗΠΑ, οι οποίες έμελλαν να αποτελέσουν σταθμό στην καριέρα του
Ελπίζω στους σεισμούς που μέλλονται να ’ρθουν. (Του Μπρεχτ, αντί για «που θε να ’ρθουν»)
Έτσι αποδείχτηκαν τυφλοί απέναντι στις ταραχές που μέλλονταν να ξεσπάσουν στη Βόρεια Αφρική.
Όμως μεγάλο μερίδιο ευθύνης φέρουμε και όλοι εμείς, γιατί δεν προετοιμαστήκαμε για αυτό που μας μέλλονταν. 

—-—​
Το αρχαίο *μέλω* «φροντίζω, ενδιαφέρομαι» (που δεν έχει ετυμολογική σχέση με το _μέλλω_) διατηρείται στην απρόσωπη φράση *με μέλει* / *δεν με μέλει*, αλλά και σε λέξεις όπως _μελετώ, μέλημα, επιμελής, αμελής, επιμελούμαι_ κ.ά. Π.χ.
Τι σε μέλει εσένανε από πού είμαι εγώ;
Τράβα μπροστά και μη σε μέλει.

Γράφεται με ένα –_λ_– αν και στο διαδίκτυο θα το βρείτε άπειρες φορές με δύο…

Αυτό το διορθώνετε πάντα. Για τα πληθυντικά _έμελλαν_ κ.λπ., ό,τι σας φωτίσει ο Θεός.

—-—​
Και μερικά μεταφραστικά (μερικά είναι από ελληνοαγγλικά λεξικά και ίσως τα έχω ρετουσάρει):

*μέλλει, έμελλε*
Τι μέλλει γενέσθαι αν ο καθένας αδιαφορεί για το περιβάλλον; What is going to happen if nobody cares about the environment?
Το αγόρι που έμελλε να γίνει βασιλιάς. The boy who was to be a king. (Αποφεύγω να πω «who would be king». Η νουβέλα του Κίπλινγκ _The Man Who Would Be King_ έχει ίσως κακώς αποδοθεί _Ο άνθρωπος που θα γινόταν βασιλιάς_. Το σωστό πιθανότατα είναι _Ο άνθρωπος που ήθελε να γίνει βασιλιάς_.)
Ποιος το περίμενε ότι αυτό το παιδί έμελλε να γίνει επιστήμονας; Who would have thought that this child was to become / would become a scientist?
Πολλά έμελλε να συμβούν. Much was going to happen.
Τι άλλο σου μέλλει να πάθεις; What else is in store for you?
Έμελλε να γνωριστούν. They were destined to meet.
Δεν του έμελλε να ζήσει πολλά χρόνια. He was fated to live a short life.

*μέλει*
Δεν με μέλει τι θα γίνει με τη δουλειά μου· τα παιδιά μας σκέφτομαι. I don’t care what happens with my job; it’s our children I’m thinking about.
Τι σε μέλει εσένα; What is it to you? What concern is it of yours?
Εσένα να μη σε μέλει. It’s none of your business. Mind your own business.


----------



## sarant (Dec 2, 2012)

Εξαιρετικό κείμενο!

Μια μικρούλα προσθηκούλα, ότι το _αρχαίο_ μέλλω σήμαινε και "χρονοτριβώ, αναβάλλω", κι αυτό μας επηρεάζει στα νέα ελληνικά όχι τόσο εξαιτίας του Φάβιου του Μελλητή, όσο από το αμελλητί (χωρίς χρονοτριβή) που το χώνουν μερικοί για ύφος στα κείμενά τους.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ για τον καλό σου λόγο. Και θα πρέπει αμελλητί να κάνω επανάληψη τα αρχαία μου επιρρήματα.

Δεν έδωσες όμως απάντηση στη βασική απορία μου: Χρησιμοποιείς ή ξέρεις να χρησιμοποιείται το _μέλλω_ με τη σημασία «σκοπεύω»;


----------



## sarant (Dec 2, 2012)

Όχι, δεν το χρησιμοποιώ και δεν νομίζω να το έχω ακούσει να χρησιμοποιείται.


----------

